# RIP Shiva, Neb, Nimh and Daisy



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

I lost the last of my girls almost a year ago, and wanted to honor them by talking about them a bit.

Shiva passed after 3 1/2 years to a mammary tumor. We had her surgery scheduled and it was just a day away when the tumor released and she didn't even make it to the car to get to the vet. She was a little lethargic before we went to bed, but we took that to mean the tumor was bothering her. With the surgery scheduled, we were going to call to see if we could bump it up a day, when we noticed how bad she was that morning.

Nebula and Nimh passed due to what the hubby and I are assuming was old age. We believe they were about 1, 1 1/2 when we got them and I had them for 2 years.

Daisy was an unfortunate death and we're not quite sure what happened to her. I almost wonder if she died from a broken heart after her mother passed away.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry :'(.


----------



## ratchilla (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry about the loss of your girls. It's amazing the way they can warm their way into our hearts. They sound like they were beautiful girls and I'm sure you loved them all very much.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

they do like to worm in our hearts don't they? I've loved all my girls throughout the years, but my hubby wasn't so keen on them. Though he's gotten pretty attached to our three current ones, and was quite attached to Shiva before she passed.


----------

